# Indiana Swap meet in January



## TheFizzer (Oct 1, 2020)

Any word of this swap meet is going to happen or any details of so?


----------



## TheFizzer (Oct 4, 2020)

Found it.


----------



## Ricollector (Jan 2, 2021)

TheFizzer said:


> Found it.
> 
> View attachment 1277727



Is the Hoosier Swap Meet still scheduled to happen?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 2, 2021)

Ricollector said:


> Is the Hoosier Swap Meet still scheduled to happen?



Canceled


----------

